# disabilty getting in the way trying to learn a martial art



## sweety-Sunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all. Iv started a trial class in Tae kwon-do, Iv been statment as serverly dyslexic. That i have trouble with remembering things, writing that iv googled alot of my writing here hehe, talking, knowing left from right, difficulty learning a foreign language. Does anyone else have problerms like this of trying to learn a martial art. Iv been told there teaching someone that is deaf also. I was told it was expensive though i didnt realise how much that i also have young baby, there's limited martial arts around my way though i did like to learn something. 

Though of the remembering I think iv been to 5 classes now and I can remember 3 different patterns/moves though its like my times tables i remembered them in school when i was consently going through them for a few weeks then on to the next 1 etc now i dont remember any really.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 7, 2009)

sweety-Sunshine said:


> Hi all. Iv started a trial class in Tae kwon-do, Iv been statment as serverly dyslexic. That i have trouble with remembering things, writing that iv googled alot of my writing here hehe, talking, knowing left from right, difficulty learning a foreign language. Does anyone else have problerms like this of trying to learn a martial art. Iv been told there teaching someone that is deaf also. I was told it was expensive though i didnt realise how much that i also have young baby, there's limited martial arts around my way though i did like to learn something.
> 
> Though of the remembering I think iv been to 5 classes now and I can remember 3 different patterns/moves though its like my times tables i remembered them in school when i was consently going through them for a few weeks then on to the next 1 etc now i dont remember any really.


Everyone faces challenges as they try to learn a martial art -- and you'd be surprised how many of them are the same challenges you're worried about.  Commands and directions given in a foreign language, with little guidance or expectation... these confuse everyone.  I've seen plenty of students have trouble with right and left (even had problems that way myself on occasion!)...  And trouble remembering patterns or forms is also common.

It may help to verbalize the name of the technique as you practice, so for example, as you do a front kick (ap chagi), say "Ap chagi."  You can do the same thing going through a pattern.  If the sequence is middle block, full step, reverse punch... say it as you do it.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Sweety-Sunshine I think I understand where you are coming from.

 I myself have a learning disability and have difficulty being able to grasp something right away.

 Some people get angry because they have to go over the material many times and it can really hurt your selfesteem believe me I have been there.

There are several things you can do to help you with your classes all of them involve patience and repetition.

You can discuss your difficulty with your teacher who may spend extra time before or after class and go over material.

You can train with another class mate outside of class over material its a great way to make friends and give you encouragement.

If you have trouble with written word maybe a tape recorder or video recorder could offer some help. Maybe watch it with another student who can go over the material with you.

Remember if there is a will there is a way be creative in your adaptation in learning martial arts. Good luck!!


----------



## sweety-Sunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me, it is nice to know im not the only one that has diffculty. I was told it could course brusies Tae kwon do though it looked very painful on youtube when there in a competion


----------



## grydth (Sep 7, 2009)

You can do it.

One of the group working through Jr Black Belt ranks with my daughter has the same thing you do.... she adapts for it, trains harder. Everyone respects her and helps as they can.

The harder you work, the better success will feel.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 7, 2009)

Greetings Sunshine,

We all have different styles of learning.  Some are visual, auditory, kinesthetic, combination of these.  

Maybe knowing what the moves/techniques at a basic level may help.  Why your style moves like that?  Later on you will see other meanings for the moves.

Take your time.  Learn at your own pace.  This is YOUR journey.

Don't let someone's opinion of you become your reality.

What you practice in private you will be rewarded in public.


----------



## Clint Franklin (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Sunshine, welcome to MartialTalk!

I can relate with you. I have a mental disability as well, and it can be difficult learning certain things, even without such a challenge. A few tricks I've learned:

Write down what you do. One of the best ways to remember something is to write down what you do - the steps, the important keywords, and how you felt doing what you did. This way, you have a better way to retain what you've learned, and remind you of things that you might need to work on.

Repetition. Do it over and over and over. Don't try to mix different exercises. Just do one exercise repeatedly until you have it down pat. If you ever have a question whether you've learned it as well as you want, keep doing it. And don't forget to write down your experiences doing the exercise. Also, the body will teach itself these maneuvers, so that you have to think about them less.

Explain things to others. As you do your exercises, explain them to someone (anyone - yourself if no one is around). This will help you understand better about what you are doing, and if someone is there to encourage and help you, you will have a much better time learning. Which brings me to my last bit of advice:

Get encouragement. It is *always* helpful to share what you've done with friends and family and have them cheer you on. It will boost your mood and keep you motivated.

Good luck!


----------



## Flea (Sep 7, 2009)

> Take your time.  Learn at your own pace.  This is YOUR journey.


Yes!!  

I have a mental disability too and I'd definitely suggest taking your instructor aside to let him/her know.  That way they can take your limitations into account and accommodate you to maximize your learning curve.

Otherwise?  What's worked best for me is simply showing up consistently.  There are a lot of times when my brain forces me to bench-warm, but I've learned a lot by watching.  And while I've always been very hard on myself in general, the MA has forced me to be patient and more forgiving with myself.  If I can't participate one day, I can't participate.  I just do my best for that particular day and there's nothing wrong with that.  Tomorrow is another day and my capacity will be different then, probably better.

I've been pretty forthcoming with my own journey, and you're welcome to do a search on my posts.  You may find it helpful.  You're also welcome to PM me if you'd like.


----------



## still learning (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello, There ae people out there that can help "dyslexic"...

Once took lessons from a person in Honolulu....You do certain excercises...that helps connect the brain....for Dyslexic's

Please research this futher.....Maybe people on this site are aware of those people and can connect you to them...?

Aloha,   ...you be surprise of the amount of peoplel with this systoms...


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi sweety-Sunshine,

Honestly, I would offer the same advice given by pretty much everyone here, in particular Flea's. Talk to the instructor, and you will (hopefully) be amazed by how they adapt and adjust their teachings to be of the most benefit to you.

As an instructor, I would want to know as soon as possible, as it is my job to ensure that I do everything I can to give you the skills that you are paying for.

But what I mostly wanted to say was this: You have severe dyslexia, with issues with writing (to the point that you are googling how to ask things) and you have not only started a martial art class, but you are on a forum which uses the written word only to get information across? That is incredibly impressive, and you have nothing but respect from me. Keep it up!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 10, 2009)

Came across this quote.


"Don't let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do."

-John Wooden


----------



## Akira (Sep 10, 2009)

I have no disability and I still have real trouble remembering katas/patterns/forms 

The key is in repetition. Practice, practice, practice...then practice another 10 x.

Good on you for stepping up to the challenge, please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Stonecold (Sep 10, 2009)

Hawke said:


> Came across this quote.
> 
> 
> "Don't let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do."
> ...


I have to agree with this. As has been said before we all have thing's to overcome.  To be the best we can ,means working hard at the thing's that don't come easy for us.  Good luck. Keep Training you might suprise yourself.


----------



## Flea (Sep 10, 2009)

Another thing that's helped me is getting more proactive in managing my own health care outside of class.  I've gotten back to regular "maintenance" checkups, nutritional supplements, and joined a support group.  It's been great for my learning curve in the dojo, but of course that's just a function of it being great for me everywhere.

It's actually been a continuous positive loop for me.  I thought I was in good shape until I started MA and realized that I wasn't as healthy as I'd hoped.  My wanting to be a better MA practitioner had a lot to do with my cleaning up my healthcare act.  And as my health has improved, I now apply the awareness I'm honing in class to my internal climate so I'm more aware of when I need to take better steps for self-care.  The results of which I take back to class.  Pretty cool, huh?

So that's my thought for you.  I don't know much about dyslexia, but is there something you can do outside of class to address it? I'm not assuming you aren't _now_, but it's an idea.  That might help your confidence in the dojo as it did for me.   I hope things are looking up for you.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Sep 11, 2009)

Hawke said:


> Came across this quote.
> "Don't let what you cannot do interfere with what you can do."
> 
> -John Wooden



I know a blind guy who learned to shave with a straight razor.
It took him longer to get there, but he managed.


----------



## teekin (Sep 12, 2009)

White tape on Right hand "White is Right". I still do this for riding lessons and in when riding tests. There are tons of tricks. 
 If you want it bad enough you can find ways to make it work.
lori


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 15, 2009)

There is evidence that sports (on a higher level, not running around your yard once a year) actually helps and stabilizes neurological disorders. As the neurons are very sensitive to the form of input that is being given. Although research is still in the beginning phases. This won't come easy as you have to give more input than other people to have your brain adjusting to it.

And also take care of your eating. Alot of disorders (ADHD, Hyperkinetics) can be linked back to E-numbers and overdose of sugar.

for those interrested: http://www.exploreenumbers.co.uk/Dangers-and-Side-Effects-of-E-Numbers.html

good luck!


----------



## still learning (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello, Dyslexic....research this further...on the Dyslexic sites...there are workable solutions that improves oneself....

Aloha,


----------



## jeorf (Sep 27, 2009)

No one learns in the same way. We all have to figure out what works for us, and I imagine that you already know what makes it easier or more challenging for you. Talk to the teacher/s. If they aren't willing to be flexible for you then go somewhere else.

A good teacher should have lots of tools available - in MA they're probably using a bunch of different tools all the time anyway: demonstration, verbal instructions, repetition. And, if someone's struggling, they ought to be able to ask you what you think would help most.

If you know - tell them.

That said, please be sure you know that ALL of us - even the most coordinated, felt like complete bulls in china shops at the beginning and still do at times. I know it's hard to look at the black belts and to think that they could ever not figure out how to do the basic techniques, but it's true, we all struggle with something. 

Also, there's no reason to have to get hurt doing the martial arts. If you are at a school that doesn't respect your personal boundaries regarding contact or force then you need to walk away because there are schools that will.

Being involved in the martial arts can be a wonderfully life enhancing experience and I wish you great confidence and success in it!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 27, 2009)

A good friend of mine is an iaido and jodo practioner. He is a 5th dan in iaido and a 4th dan in jodo. This year and last year he placed first in the Ontario Iaido taikai  http://www.jccciaido.com/2009OntarioOpen/2009_Ontario_Open-Iaido.html
In fact i can't think of a time when he didn't win the taikai and impress the hell out of everyone.
He is pictured here http://jeffsbudoblog.blogspot.com/ second photo.
Can someone tell me his disability? 
When I hear people complain about this or that, I point them to Eddie.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 20, 2009)

sweety-Sunshine said:


> Hi all. Iv started a trial class in Tae kwon-do, Iv been statment as serverly dyslexic. That i have trouble with remembering things, writing that iv googled alot of my writing here hehe, talking, knowing left from right, difficulty learning a foreign language. Does anyone else have problerms like this of trying to learn a martial art. Iv been told there teaching someone that is deaf also. I was told it was expensive though i didnt realise how much that i also have young baby, there's limited martial arts around my way though i did like to learn something.
> 
> Though of the remembering I think iv been to 5 classes now and I can remember 3 different patterns/moves though its like my times tables i remembered them in school when i was consently going through them for a few weeks then on to the next 1 etc now i dont remember any really.


Firstly, my hat is off to you for training!  How has it been going for you?

Taekwondo is a nice art to learn, as it can be fairly simple and at the same time, can achieve a great deal of depth.  

Others have already address issues of training with regards to a disability, so I will direct you back to previous posts, which are better than what I would say anyway.

In term of keeping a disability from holding you back, I find this gent to be very inspiring.

http://www.certainvictory.com/

Enjoy!

Daniel


----------

